# Sharkchum Life



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I haven't been around for a while, but I'm back, big as ever and twice as ugly.
I've had a busy few days. Got down to the beach Friday to do some pre-fishing for a tournament on Saturday. I didn't find the reds I was looking for, but I sure found the sharks. 
I was suppose to help my BIL lay a water line and sewer line for his lots on Sunday, but due to miscommunication on my part, he called while we were catching sharks and said the excavator was in my driveway. I quickly reeled up the rods and headed to the house to start digging.
I decided I wasn't gonna fish the tournament and work on laying the pipes instead, but my wife decided to sign up and fish it with out me. 
Due to more miscommunication on my part, probably because of all the Crown I had Friday night, I found out my BIL wasn't coming on Saturday, so I decided to go play guide for my wife.
We woke up at daylight Saturday morning to hurricane force winds, and when we got to the beach the waves were crashing in the dunes, so we had to go to plan B. Fishing was slow, with little to show but rat reds and puppy drum, but she finally managed a 26 1/2" red. After a few hours the wind layed and the tide went down enough to go down the beach. The water was dirty and full of weed, so we just drank beer and waited for weigh in. There were a lot of solid fish weighed in and my wife ended up taking 2nd place red with her 6lb,15oz fish.
Sunday we layed pipe from daylight until dark, so we didn't get any fish. We woke up at 2am this morning to a huge storm. Normally I wouldn't care, but I had 220' of 4" sewer line that had to be inspected this morning before I could back fill it, and with the 4" of ran we got, I had a massive mess to deal with today. Despite having to spend hours bailing out my ditch and re- leveling the pipe, it passed inspection and we had it back filled by 1:30.
When my wife got home from work we decided to run down to the beach to see if the storm washed up anything good. While my wife was beach combing I threw out a rod. As soon as I put it in the rod holder a bull shark took off with it. We caught a few more sharks then called it a day.
All in all it was a good weekend. I also got to meet a bunch of great people who read my posts. It's always good to meet people in person who have benefited from the advice I share.

P.S.
I'm gonna try to take what I do to the next level. There are hint's in a couple of the pictures. I'll see if anyone figures out what it is.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

..


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Mia pup even caught shark


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.......


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

........


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Caught a drum with a stingray barb n the roof of its mouth.
What a mess.
Watch those shark tails.
A "RED FISH" someone weighed in, funnest thing I've seen at a tournament.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Gonna start packaging your own ready made fishing leaders.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow nice catches! Id buy some leaders from ya!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

photographer...............all great pics as usual! Thanks for taking the time to post. Always very entertaining, and it's great to have you back!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice finally meeting you saturday.... hope that beer stayed cold til noon. lol. 
Clint


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

sgrem said:


> Gonna start packaging your own ready made fishing leaders.


Nope, I've already been doing that.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> photographer...............all great pics as usual! Thanks for taking the time to post. Always very entertaining, and it's great to have you back!


No, but your on the right track.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Castaway2 said:


> Nice finally meeting you saturday.... hope that beer stayed cold til noon. lol.
> 
> Clint


You to, and thanks for the beer. You need to bring the family down to the beach one day and catch some fish.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

'Shark Chum Life' ... that's awesome... you need a logo ... would it be you with shark on it or the backhoe pulling in a shark or ??? 

good pic johnny


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Coastal Clothing Line


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Surf fishing guide for dogs.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

New Company name. Nothing Like Laying That Pipe? LOL


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

troutsupport said:


> 'Shark Chum Life' ... that's awesome... you need a logo ... would it be you with shark on it or the backhoe pulling in a shark or ???
> 
> good pic johnny


I'm working on a logo.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

fishinganimal said:


> Coastal Clothing Line


I wish, maybe one day.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Gotcha a new Camera? Nice pictures.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

fishinganimal said:


> New Company name. Nothing Like Laying That Pipe? LOL


No, it has nothing to do with actual work.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

sgrem said:


> Surf fishing guide for dogs.


That would be hard even for me. I've only seen 2 dogs catch sharks, my Mia and a lab in Bermuda named Blackie.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Instructional surf fishing videos?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Totally Tuna said:


> Gotcha a new Camera? Nice pictures.


No, same camera.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Get you a mirrorless camera with a gimble and take it to the next level!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bryan28 (Aug 22, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> Instructional surf fishing videos?


I like this idea!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Instructional surf fishing videos?


That's half of it.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I want to say guide ' cause you seem to have the patience of Job, are great with children and can't NOT watch fish. But I know that's not it...I'll keep thinking..........


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson (Aug 15, 2018)

Never seen a gar like that


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

A fishing show on TV! Reality fishing on the Texas Coast with Sharkchum!!


----------



## bryan28 (Aug 22, 2013)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> A fishing show on TV! Reality fishing on the Texas Coast with Sharkchum!!


I'd watch for sure but it could attract alot of riff raff to the state too.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> A fishing show on TV! Reality fishing on the Texas Coast with Sharkchum!!


You almost got it.


----------



## will-billy (Dec 23, 2018)

youtube channel?


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> You almost got it.


One of the reports for the CCA insider fishing reports show.
The off the sand report from SharkChum.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

will-billy said:


> youtube channel?


We have a winner.

Sent from my SM-T387V using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah! I think it's great and you're gonna have fun doing what you love and make a ZILLION $$$$! You go guy!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Why would you start a u tube of you laying pipe?


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Ah l to was going to guess becoming a weight watchers spokesman.Looks like you have dropped some LB’S! Best of luck on the new show!


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

teaching people the first rule of sharkchum fishing, DONT LAY THE ROD DOWN IN THE SAND


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> We have a winner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T387V using Tapatalk


you better get way better at keeping your spots secret


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Glad to hear you’re back and I look forward to the YouTube channel


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

gotmuddy said:


> teaching people the first rule of sharkchum fishing, DONT LAY THE ROD DOWN IN THE SAND


No, The first rule is to never lay your "REEL" in the sand, the sand cant hurt the rod. My reel is on a piece of driftwood and not touching the sand at all.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

On occasion, I am going to help on some shoots. Going to order me a Lumix GH5 Mirrorless camera and a DJI Ronin S gimble. Gonna be on like Sharkchum!!!


----------



## will-billy (Dec 23, 2018)

subscribed


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

High end camera on a gimble rocks. Pictures and outstanding video. Longer videos get advertisement breaks. 

Good luck with that. You seem to have the passion and obviously the experience to make it educational and entertaining. Look forward to watching it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IWasaFishInMyPastLife (Jul 26, 2005)

happy to see sharkchum back!


----------



## gbcorley (Feb 15, 2017)

gotmuddy said:


> teaching people the first rule of sharkchum fishing, DONT LAY THE ROD DOWN IN THE SAND


Am I the only one that finds it funny that this guys trying to lecture someone that has probably forgot more about fishing then he probably knows.

Sharkchum glad to see you back at it.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

gbcorley said:


> Am I the only one that finds it funny that this guys trying to lecture someone that has probably forgot more about fishing then he probably knows.
> 
> Sharkchum glad to see you back at it.


It's ok, he's a friend of mine. He's just giving me a hard time because the first time he went fishing with me, I jumped all over him because he set his reel down in the sand.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That'll be cool I'll watch it.

You know a while back I saw an episode, I want that it was a Texas outdoors fishing hunting show with Keith Warren. If I got his name right.

They featured a surf guide and I'm pretty sure it's South Padre Island area.

He took people down the beach in his truck or a Jeep that was rigged up for surf fishing and just drove down the beach if he saw birds working he get out and throw into them and catch trout or he'd set up the rods for red fish and sharks.

BTW the u tube thing is a good idea.


----------

